# Hammonds wed nighters schedule and results



## Hawk68Dawg

Hammonds
Wednesday
Nighters

Charleston Park
6:30pm-11pm
$60 per boat 
includes big fish 

every wed in may and june 
starting may 7th


5 fish limit until warmer water temps

John Megel Chevrolet
donating $100 each tourney to big fish!!!

newest sponsor is *Vansant Law*
They are also donating $100 in which the last two boats not to get a check will receive $50 each!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*May 7th results*

We had 18 boats and paid 6 places Thanks to the new sponsor Vansant Law 

Congrats to the winners 
Seth and Shane had 13.39

Big fish Winners were Branson and Luke with a 5.50 largemouth!! 
They won $180 plus an extra $100 John Megel Chevrolet Money

2nd place Danny and Darryl with 12.99
3rd place Daniel and Blue with 12.96
4th place Joey and Ryan with 12.34
5th place was a tie
Dewey Neese with 11.08
Phil and Terry with 11.08


----------



## Jsppayne22

How many boats did y'all have?


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*May 14th Results*

We had 17 boats on a nasty and wet night!!!
we paid 5 places with the help of our new sponsor *Vansant Law*

Congrats to Tim and Rob on their win with *17.38*

2nd place was Danny and Darryl with 14.52
3rd place was Eric and Brian with 14.16
4th place (*Vansant Money*) was Dustin and Josh with 12.74
5th place (*Vansant Money*) was Terry and Phil with 12.32




Big Fish was Tim and Rob with a 5.02 Largemouth
They won $170 plus an extra $100 *John Megel Chevrolet Big Fish Money* just for big fish!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*May 21st Results*

We had 33 boats!!!
we paid 8 places with the help of our new sponsor Vansant Law

Congrats to Brad and Justin on their win with 18.18

2nd place was *Danny and Darryl* with 16.80
3rd place was *Mike and David* with 15.44
4th place was *Russell and Alex* with 15.38
5th place was *Shane and Larry* with 14.16
6th place was *Ed and Richard* with 14.04
7th place (Vansant Money) was *George and Trent* with 13.92
8th place (Vansant Money) was *Rob and Eric* with 13.90




Big Fish was *Russell and Alex* with a *4.52* Spot
They won $330 plus an extra $100 *John Megel Chevrolet Big Fish Money* just for big fish!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*May 28th results*

We had 16 boats!!!
we paid 5 places with the help of our new sponsor *Vansant Law*

Congrats to *Brad and Justin* on their win with 16.30

2nd place was Danny and Darryl with 15.40
3rd place was Shane and Seth with 14.70
4th place*(Vansant Money)* was Tim and Joanthan with 14.26
5th place*(Vansant Money)* was Mark and Jeff with 14.12





Big Fish was *Shane and Seth* with a *4.60* Spot
They won $160 plus an extra $100 *John Megel Chevrolet Big Fish Money* just for big fish!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*June 4TH Results*

We had 28 boats!!!
we paid 6 places with the help of our new sponsor Vansant Law
*We went to 3 fish this week due to warmer weather!!*!

Congrats to *Micheal and Scott* on their win with *14.34*

2nd place was George and Rob with 11.30
3rd place was Shane and Seth 10.60
4th place was Danny and Darryl with 10.30
5th place *(Vansant Money)* was Mark and Jeff with 9.50
6th place *(Vansant Money)* was David and Mike 9.32




Big Fish was *Scott and Micheal* with a *7.06* Largemouth!!
They won $270 plus an extra $100 *John Megel Chevrolet Big Fish Money* just for big fish!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*June 11th results*

We had 20 boats!!!
we paid 6 places with the help of our new sponsor Vansant Law!!!

We have went to *3* fish!!

Congrats to *Nick and Zac*k on their win with *11.60*

2nd place was Tim and Jonathan with 10.92
3rd place was Darryl and Danny with 10.05
4th place was Trent and George with 9.88
5th place(Vansant Money)was Luke and Branson with 9.55
6th place(Vansant Money)was Tyler and Gary 9.43




Big Fish was *Nick and Zack* with a *7.35 Largemouth!!*
They won $200 plus an extra $100 *John Megel Chevrolet Big Fish Money* just for big fish!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*June 19th results*

We had *24* boats!!!
we paid *6* places with the help of our new sponsor *Vansant Law*!!!

We have went to *3* fish!!

Congrats to *Tim* and *Jonathan* on their win with *11.20*

2nd place was* Scott and Micheal* with *9.50*
3rd place was *Phil and Terry *with *9.42*
4th place was *Danny and Darryl *with *8.36*
5th place(Vansant Money)was Josh and Dustin with 8.34
6th place(Vansant Money)was Shane and Seth 8.20




Big Fish was *Scott* and *Micheal* with a* 5.18 Largemouth!!*
They won $240 plus an extra $100 *John Megel Chevrolet Big Fish Money* just for big fish!!


----------

